
US wants to impose tariffs on imported solar panels - vermontdevil
https://electrek.co/2017/05/29/us-notifies-world-of-possible-safeguard-tariffs-on-imported-solar-cells-effective-last-week/
======
ferentchak
My understanding when Obama wanted to do this that the Chinese were
subsidizing their solar panels because it was seen as an important future
industry. Those subsidies made the price very very low compared to
domestically produced panels and all of our companies were starting to go out
of business.

I think the view was that if we desired to have the technology to produce
solar we would have to step in to assist our companies in the same way the
Chinese were assisting their industry.

Figured I would get in before everyone thought this was a Trump only
protectionist move, the main idea is nothing new.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/18/business/energy-
environmen...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/18/business/energy-
environment/us-slaps-tariffs-on-chinese-solar-panels.html)

------
salesguy222
Sweet, let me dig up all the usual tropes I can think of so we can all figure
out if this is good or bad.

Pro-tariff:

\- "USA can do what it wants!!!!11"

\- "China = bad quality! sad!"

\- "Support American jobs!"

\- "Mercantalism is how we thrive!"

Anti-tariff:

\- Mercantalism kills everyone

\- Consumers suffer, corporate cronies prosper

\- People will find ways around the tariff

\- US made does not always mean better quality

